
Leaked audio: Uber board member makes sexist joke as female member is announced - tedsanders
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/inside-ubers-hands-meeting-travis-194232221.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw
======
avs733
David Bonderman interrupted Ariana Huffington early in the meeting to make a
wise crack about women talking to much based on a leaked recording of the
meeting.

Exchange

Huffington: “There’s a lot of data that shows when there’s one woman on the
board, it’s much more likely that there will be a second woman on the board,”

Bonderman: “Actually what it shows is it’s much likely to be more talking,”

Huffington: “Oh. Come on, David,”

------
IanDrake
These guys just don't get it. It's pretty astonishing.

